# switching from 1k's to 600's in my vert



## citifield (Jun 5, 2012)

so i've decided to make the switch from my 1k's to 600's after hanging around in there for 20 hours over 3 days working i think my plants would like them better, those bithces are hot, so i've been running 10k 10 plants in a checker board pattern, was running 5 foot centers switched to 20 gallon geo pots and the plants got to big and had to switch to 6 foot centers, my plan so far is to run 9 600's with 4 plants with 4 foot centers, this will be for the summer run to conserve on remodel cost along with ac cost, after this run the size will increase as long as every thing works out, i'll be setting the lights up like this.
o o o
x x
o o o
x x
o o o
any thoughts or input would be great thanks


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Jun 5, 2012)

Sounds like a huge waste of space and energy. 1 - 1000w can do 4 plants with 4 foot centers. Thats just a waste of lumens. This is why its not done the way your concidering. If it was the right way you wouldnt be asking our opinions.


----------



## citifield (Jun 5, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> Sounds like a huge waste of space and energy. 1 - 1000w can do 4 plants with 4 foot centers. Thats just a waste of lumens. This is why its not done the way your concidering. If it was the right way you wouldnt be asking our opinions.


lol, sounds like a waste of plant count to me, i'm allowed 15 plants 4 per would leave me able to use 4 lights when i could use 15-20, i'm actually sure its not a waste of space or light as many vert growers are doing in, are you experienced with vert growing at all? i've seen 3 pound plants pulled out of set ups like this, thanks for trying to help though.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 5, 2012)

citifield said:


> lol, sounds like a waste of plant count to me, i'm allowed 15 plants 4 per would leave me able to use 4 lights when i could use 15-20, i'm actually sure its not a waste of space or light as many vert growers are doing in, are you experienced with vert growing at all? i've seen 3 pound plants pulled out of set ups like this, thanks for trying to help though.


People who have never hung a bulb vertically frequently post their opinions here. Best to ignore. I've seen 5lb plants. IMO run it and see what happens. You have a lot of light but more light = more bud. Hang something nice and reflective on the backs of the bulbs, but I'm sure you already do that.


----------



## citifield (Jun 5, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> People who have never hung a bulb vertically frequently post their opinions here. Best to ignore. I've seen 5lb plants. IMO run it and see what happens. You have a lot of light but more light = more bud. Hang something nice and reflective on the backs of the bulbs, but I'm sure you already do that.


thanks, i got a friend shoot for 5 pounders, i wasn't planning on putting anything reflective around the bulbs as they'll be just a few inchs from the wall and the walls will be lined with orca film, i was hoping that would be good, that stuff is super reflective.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 5, 2012)

citifield said:


> thanks, i got a friend shoot for 5 pounders, i wasn't planning on putting anything reflective around the bulbs as they'll be just a few inchs from the wall and the walls will be lined with orca film, i was hoping that would be good, that stuff is super reflective.


Yeah, that's all I mean. White paint, whatever. Also, the more roots the bigger the plant, I'd get bigger pots personally, but that's your call. I bet you have good results.


----------



## citifield (Jun 5, 2012)

i've been thinking about that, i went from 10's to 20's i have some 30 gallon geo pots sitting around i plan on trying, my plan is to veg for 8 weeks min in a veg room in the final home and then flower and just the rotation going, maybe 1-2 weeks veg in the vert lighting,


----------



## beenthere (Jun 6, 2012)

citifield said:


> lol, sounds like a waste of plant count to me, i'm allowed 15 plants 4 per would leave me able to use 4 lights when i could use 15-20, i'm actually sure its not a waste of space or light as many vert growers are doing in, are you experienced with vert growing at all? i've seen 3 pound plants pulled out of set ups like this, thanks for trying to help though.





OGEvilgenius said:


> People who have never hung a bulb vertically frequently post their opinions here. Best to ignore. I've seen 5lb plants. IMO run it and see what happens. You have a lot of light but more light = more bud. Hang something nice and reflective on the backs of the bulbs, but I'm sure you already do that.


Hey would you guys mind posting some pics of those 3 and 5lb indoor plants please.
I'd really like to see how these grower are doing this. If you know the particulars like the size of lights and lights per plant, that would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## citifield (Jun 6, 2012)

no pics, 12 plants 24 lights with each plant getting light from 4 lights, 20-40 gallon mpb's with some modifications thats all i got for you.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 6, 2012)

beenthere said:


> Hey would you guys mind posting some pics of those 3 and 5lb indoor plants please.
> I'd really like to see how these grower are doing this. If you know the particulars like the size of lights and lights per plant, that would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Just search for any threads started by Heath Robinson.


----------



## beenthere (Jun 6, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Just search for any threads started by Heath Robinson.


Wow, I didn't know Heath grew giant plants!


----------

